# European haunter needs a lot of skulls



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I am starting on my 2016 halloween planning and this year I am trying to build a cave entrance with a lot of skulls. 
Something like this :










I need about 50 skulls but the problem is that here in Belgium there are no things like dollar stores nor are there any big suppliers for this stuff. 
Some stores sell halloween decor around august /september but these are plastic (mostly) for about 10-15 € a pop, which is out of my leage if I want to stay married.

Anybody knows of a supplier for cheap foam skulls and chipping to Europa?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might consider making skulls. This thread has a link to a video that shows how to cast skulls using plastic milk containers.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42132&highlight=Milk+skulls


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Great idea, tnx but how stupid it may sound, Milk jugs are unknown here, closest resembling this are oil jugs (for frying, but we have to fill these with the old oil and recycle these


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

if you have a couple hollow plastic skulls, you can use them as molds


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do your shopping now, and online to get a few skulls. If they are hollow you may be able to use them as molds, If they are solid, then you can cast molds from them and then produce your own using paper mache, fiberglass, etc to get the desired numbers.


----------

